# periorbital hematoma



## ggparker14 (May 16, 2012)

Which code is more appropriate for periorbital hematoma, 921.1 or 921.2?

Note reads: left periorbital swelling, ecchymosis and TPP.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hewitt (May 16, 2012)

The 921.x codes are for contusions.... You indicate, "Note reads: left periorbital swelling, ecchymosis and TPP." Does not mention contusions.... "TPP" may be thiamin pyrophosphate, or crystaline deposits in the eye.... You might want to consider 373.8, 373.9, 374.82.


----------

